# Restaurant in Westport



## boaber (27 Aug 2007)

Hi there

Would anyone be able to recommend a good restaurant in Westport. 

Going to be staying at Knockranny House Hotel, but would rather eat somewhere else in the town.  

Somewhere for a couple, preferably a place where there's no kids running around.

Thanks


----------



## sara:) (27 Aug 2007)

hi,

i would recommend il vulcano in westport (hope that spelling is right)
Its a really nice italian restaurant & not too expensive.


----------



## Nige (28 Aug 2007)

Quay House.


----------



## Lorrie (28 Aug 2007)

I've eaten here several times and its really good. 

JJ O'Malleys
Bridge Street,
Westport,
Co. Mayo,
Located in the heart of Westport, J.J. O’Malleys is renowned for its large and varied worldwide cuisine menu. This 120-seater ‘olde World’ restaurant also boasts an extensive wine and cocktail list. Afterwards, enjoy a drink in one of Westport’s most famous bars.

*Proprietors* Stephen/Brendan Byrne
*Opening Hours* Midday - 10 p.m.
*Licensed* Yes *Type* Full
*Wheelchair/Toilet Access* No
*Credit Cards* Yes
*Tel.* 098 27307


----------



## Jock04 (28 Aug 2007)

Haven't been there in the last year or so, but I'd recommend O'Malley's too.
Good food, proper platefuls, friendly staff, pleasant surroundings.
Not haute cuisine or 5-star surroundings, but pleasant enough for a "standard" evening meal.


----------



## Nige (28 Aug 2007)

I wasn't impressed with O'Malley's at all when I ate there, but it was a couple of years ago.


----------



## briancbyrne (28 Aug 2007)

anytime I have been in westport I make a point of going to the Quay Cottage - fantastic menu (especially if you like steaks or Seafood) - you would want to book though ! - detals are 
*Quay Cottage Restaurant - Westport, Co. Mayo*

*The Harbour Westport Co Mayo 
Tel:+353 (0)98 26412 
*


----------



## CCOVICH (28 Aug 2007)

I would second the recommendation for O'Malleys (if that's the one above the pub).  Have eaten there any time I have been in Westport.


----------



## Ret45 (28 Aug 2007)

I have gone off the Quay cottage recently.

If you want a fine dining experience then Ardmore House Hotel is probably the place to go. The food and service in Knockranny is also very good.

If you want something a little more casual but still good food then I would recommend Mangos, Bella Vita, Mediterano, Torrinos and Il Vulcano in order of preference. 

Hard to get a bad meal in Westport but I would stay away from JJ O'Malleys and Sol Rio for lack of atmosphere. At the weekend there are lots of Hens and Stags in Il Vulcano which can be a bit off-putting for a couple.

The Tavern in Murrisk is nice for pub lunches on the way back from climbing the reek!


----------



## tallpaul (28 Aug 2007)

Would also recommend The Lemon Peel which is reviewed [broken link removed]. Their own website seems to be down.


----------



## Nige (28 Aug 2007)

I heard that Lemon Peel closed.


----------



## tallpaul (28 Aug 2007)

Nige said:


> I heard that Lemon Peel closed.


 
Shame, great restaurant and enjoyed the food there. Would explain why their website seems kaput...


----------



## Nige (28 Aug 2007)

I can't find anything on the internet to confirm its closure though. I wonder if I imagined it?


----------



## Ms. G (28 Aug 2007)

Lemon Peel has just moved location - now based further out of the town beside the Atlantic Coast hotel - can not remember the name of the hotel it is now based in. I was there a few weeks back and would definitely recommend, food, setting and service was excellent. Still have dreams about the crab claws!!


----------



## markowitzman (28 Aug 2007)

would not recommend o malleys. quay cottage is great as is the creel daytime.


----------

